# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Συζήτηση EETT περί 2003 και πιθανή συμμετοχή awmn?

## Sovjohn

*5. Ειδικοί όροι διασύνδεσης για παροχή υπηρεσιών 
πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο* 
Στην Ελλάδα η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών του διαδικτύου, χρησι

----------


## CyberAngel

Ante mpas kai doume kamia kaliterh timi 'h na proo8h8ei to Wireless NET!

----------


## ggeorgan

SovJohn
Έλεγα πάντα ότι είναι καλύτερα ν΄ αφήνεις τις αρχές ήσυχες, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να θέλουν αυτές να μας αφήσουν ν΄ αγιάσουμε. Μπράβο τους και μπράβο σου που έχεις κουράγιο και συνέπεια να τους παρακολουθείς τόσο καιρό.

----------


## ggeorgan

Αν κανείς πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να διαθέσει χρόνο για να συντάξουμε και να υποβάλουμε υπόμνημα στην ΕΕΤΤ, ας γράψει στο thread αυτό. Ο στόχος είναι να μοιράσουμε την δουλειά και να διαβάσουμε όσο περισσότερα μπορούμε για το FRIACO = unmetered internet για να τεκμηριώσουμε αυτά που θα ζητήσουμε. Υπάρχει πολλή ύλη στο internet, κυρίως από Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, όπου εφαρμόσθηκε. Φαίνεται πως ΟΤΕ και ΕΕΤΤ βρίσκουν ότι η λύση αυτή είναι κατάλληλη, αλλά πρέπει να τους δώσουμε στήριξη. Εκτός από την μελέτη, χρειάζεται να κινητοποιήσουμε και άλλους χρήστες. Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο η Campaign for Unmetered Telecommunications (CUT) έφθασε το 10000 μέλη και σε λιγότερο από τρία χρόνια έκανε την δουλειά. Εδώ στο forum είμαστε 400 γραμμένοι. Αν μαζεύαμε 2000 ενδιαφερομένους μέχρι τις 29 Νοεμβρίου 2002 (προθεσμία για υποβολή απόψεων στην ΕΕΤΤ), θα φθάναμε (κατ' αντιστοιχίαν) τους Βρεταννούς της CUT και, πιθανώς, θα προφθαίναμε σε λιγότερο χρόνο.

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να δώσουμε το παρόν και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Και βέβαια να διεκδικήσουμε πέρα από το flat rate για απλή dial-up πρόσβαση και τη δυνατότητα της ασύρματης και δωρεάν πρόσβασης για όσους δικαιούνται σήμερα (όντας φοιτητές & μαθητές) να απολαμβάνουν αυτά τα προνόμια.

Θα μου πείτε *ποιός λογικός* θα παραμείνει στα 33.6, 56K, 64K, 128K όταν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για Mbps, με ελάχιστο κόστος και θα έχετε δίκιο. 
Απλά οι εξελίξεις έχουν ξεπεράσει κάποιες (απολιθωμένες)καταστάσεις και αυτό δεν το έχουν καταλάβει οι καρεκλοκένταυροι...

----------


## papashark

Μην το λες Dti, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα 36Κ τους φτάνουν και τους περισσεύουν, καθότι αυτά που κάνουν δεν απαιτούν παραπάνω.

Να σου αναφέρω δύο περιπτώσεις.

Φίλη που χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ σχεδόν μόνο για email, και έχει 33600 μοντεμάκι έδώ και χρόνια, "τι να το κάνω το παραπάνω και την ISDN, να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα ?"

Γνωστός που παίζει σκάκι στο ιντερνέτ, "είμαι συνταξιούχος, αυτή η μέγαιρα η γυναίκα μου δεν μου αφήνει τίποτα, γκρινιάζει και για τον ΟΤΕ που είμαι μέσα με τις ώρες.... αχ θα με πεθάνει πριν την ώρα μου..." (τα ακριβές λόγια του)

----------


## ggeorgan

Ο papashark έχει δίκιο νομίζω, αν και δεν εγκρίνω τα ακριβή λόγια που χρησιμοποιεί (λάθος γραμματικής κάνει προφανώς).
Πάντως, η διαβούλευση μας παρέχει την ευκαιρία να εμφανισθούμε, αλλά πρέπει να μείνουμε στο θέμα της που είναι η «διασύνδεση» (στα Ελληνικά interconnection). Μας απασχολεί μόνον εκ πλαγίου, ενώ καίει OTE και ΠΥΔ (=Παρόχους (sic) Υπηρεσιών Διαδικτύου, Ελληνικά ISP's). Μάλιστα το μεγάλο θέμα είναι το FRIACO που μπορεί να είναι pet project της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι ήδη μιλημένο. Τα υπόλοιπα θέματά μας καλό είναι να περιμένουμε να τα θέσουμε σε κατάλληλη ευκαιρία.
Πάντως για να εμφανισθούμε ευπροσώπως πρέπει να διαβάσουμε πολύ και λέω και πάλι ότι όποιος θέλει να συνεισφέρει να το γράψει εδώ μέχρι το μεσημέρι της Τετάρτης 6 Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## harisk

> Εδώ στο forum είμαστε 400 γραμμένοι. Αν μαζεύαμε 2000 ενδιαφερομένους μέχρι τις 29 Νοεμβρίου 2002 (προθεσμία για υποβολή απόψεων στην ΕΕΤΤ), θα φθάναμε (κατ' αντιστοιχίαν) τους Βρεταννούς της CUT και, πιθανώς, θα προφθαίναμε σε λιγότερο χρόνο.


Αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος ούτως η άλλος, ανεξαρτήτος διαβούλευσης. Αν και στην στενή περίπτωση που ανέφερες δεν νομίζω ότι σε ποσοστά είμαστε πίσω από τους Άγγλους, αν συνυπολογίσης και τον χρόνο.

----------


## volitans

> 1) Φίλη που χρησιμοποιεί το ιντερνετ σχεδόν μόνο για email, και έχει 33600 μοντεμάκι έδώ και χρόνια, "τι να το κάνω το παραπάνω και την ISDN, να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα ?"
> 2) Γνωστός που παίζει σκάκι στο ιντερνέτ, "είμαι συνταξιούχος, αυτή η μέγαιρα η γυναίκα μου δεν μου αφήνει τίποτα, γκρινιάζει και για τον ΟΤΕ που είμαι μέσα με τις ώρες.... αχ θα με πεθάνει πριν την ώρα μου..." (τα ακριβές λόγια του)


Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος/α υστερεί χρονικά στην αφομοίωση της τεχνολογίας στην γενικότερη απασχόλησή του (+χόμπυ), δεν τεκμαίρει ότι δεν είναι δυνητικός πελάτης μιας νέας αγοράς η οποία όταν του παρουσιασθεί σωστά, όσο και price sensitive και αν είναι αυτός/ή, να ενδώσει στη χρήση της νέας τεχνολογίας. 
Στα χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα που ανέφερες, εκτιμώ πως στο πρώτο, η φίλη σου είτε έχει Ιντερνετ στην εργασία της και απλά "συμβιβάζεται" με το να έχει μια αργή γραμμή στο σπίτι της λαμβάνοντας επιλεκτικά τα mail της (γιατί άντε να κατεβάζεις βίντεο με 33Κ  ::  ) είτε δεν της έχουν "δοθεί" τα απαραίτητα incentives (βλέπετε πολλοί νομίζουν πως ακόμα και τω έτος 2002, Ιντερνετ είναι μόνο το email kai to messaging...), είτε τέλος για απολύτως δικούς της λόγους, που δεν μας αφορούν εδώ, δεν κάνει κέφι να αναβαθμίσει-επιταχύνει τη γραμμή της.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση του συνταξιούχου, τόν ρώτησε κανείς αν είχε μια πιο γρήγορη γραμμή και είχε και δυνατότητα videoconferencing (που θα χρησιμοποιούσε και για ιατρικούς λόγους στο άμεσο μέλλον) αφενός μεν πόσο πιο "προσωπική" θα ήταν η παρτίδα του και πόσο πιο οικείο και θετικά θα μπορούσε να το εκλάβει η γυναίκα του που δεν έχει, κατά πως υπαινίσεται, σχέση με την τεχνολογία;

Θεωρώ λοιπόν πώς όλοι μπορούμε με συγκεκριμένους τρόπους να αφομοιώσουμε τα νεότευκτα επιτεύγματα της τεχνολογίας, είτε λέγονται ISDN, Broadband, WiFi, είτε FRIACO, κλπ. Όπως υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις σε κάθε τι καινούριο άλλο τόσο υπάρχουν υφιστάμενες και προβλεπόμενες χρήσεις που βελτιώνουν είτε την επικοινωνία με τον συνάνθρωπό μας είτε τον τρόπο ζωής μας. Αρκεί να έχουμε τα μάτια και το μυαλό μας ανοιχτά ώστε να κρίνουμε αν και πότε αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε με τα νέα gadgets/features που πλασάρονται στην αγορά καθημερινά.

Αυτά όσον αφορά το σχόλιό του papashark. Όσον αφορά την αναζήτηση υποψηφίων που ανέφερε ο GGEORGAN, για την επεξεργασία της διαβούλευσης, είμαι στη διάθεσή σας να σας βοηθήσω όπου χρειαστεί  ::  

Φιλικά,
Ένας νέος της WiFi-παρέας.

----------


## azimuth

Milise kapios filos edo sto forum gia kareklokentavrous. Edo stin ellada den iparxi i apetoumeni gnosi tou dinamikou aftou mesou (internet) kai oi kirioi kareklades prosfata thimomaste oloi oti ta evalan me ta internet kafe ke me emas tous lipous xristes gia apagorefsi kai.......... ta gnosta.
Pos lipon aftoi oi anthropoi tha mporesoun na katanoisoun tis anagkes gia anaptixi tou ellinikou internet to opio sinepagete afxisi ke tonosi tou emporiou xoris na midenizi vevea ke ton paradosiako tropo. Epidi edo ke 3 xronia asxoloume mazi me tous sinergates mou pano sto xtisimo diktiakon vaseon dedomenon gia epixirisis ke epaggelmaties xriazome prosvasi ores ke dinates taxitites, distixos omos ta posa ine iperogga ke oi taxitites poli mikres. Tixea ida se tileoptiko programma tin prospathia tis parousas ke ime iper aftis. Os anafora ta atoma pou anefere ke pio pano o filos nomizo oti ipervenoun kata poli ton arithmo afto apla den gnorizoun akoma. Voithiste oloi na diadosoume afti ti prospathia ke na tin aggaliasoume.
Efxaristo poli.

----------


## rentis_city

Όσον αφορά την εν λόγω κυρία η οποία έχει ξεμείνει στα 33.6K, έχω να πω ότι κάλλιστα με 10-15 ευρώ αγοράζει ένα brand-new 56K V92 modem, 
το οποίο θα της προσφέρει έως και 66% μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (και φυσικά 
αντίστοιχη μείωση στον λογαριασμό του πΟΤΕ!  ::  )
Δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να μείνει στα 33.6...
Αφου έχει που έχει την γραμμή, γιατί να μην την "ξεζουμίσει"?  ::  
Και φυσικά κανένας δεν είπε να βάλει ISDN (άχρηστη τεχνολογία είναι 
εξάλλου). Σάμπως και προσφέρει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τις δυο γραμμές?
Αφήστε που οι συνδρομές ISDN είναι πανάκριβες (γι'αυτά που προσφέρουν)...
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για ταχύτητες, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα επιλέξει τον 
συνδυασμό PSTN+ADSL...

----------


## papashark

> Όσον αφορά την εν λόγω κυρία η οποία έχει ξεμείνει στα 33.6K, έχω να πω ότι κάλλιστα με 10-15 ευρώ αγοράζει ένα brand-new 56K V92 modem, 
> το οποίο θα της προσφέρει έως και 66% μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (και φυσικά 
> αντίστοιχη μείωση στον λογαριασμό του πΟΤΕ!  )
> Δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να μείνει στα 33.6...
> Αφου έχει που έχει την γραμμή, γιατί να μην την "ξεζουμίσει"?  
> Και φυσικά κανένας δεν είπε να βάλει ISDN (άχρηστη τεχνολογία είναι 
> εξάλλου). Σάμπως και προσφέρει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τις δυο γραμμές?
> Αφήστε που οι συνδρομές ISDN είναι πανάκριβες (γι'αυτά που προσφέρουν)...
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για ταχύτητες, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα επιλέξει τον 
> συνδυασμό PSTN+ADSL...


Καμία φορά είναι καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς.....

----------


## Capvar

Ένα 56ΚBps modem έχει 56ΚBps download 34ΚBps upload... μια ISDN έχει 64ΚBps και στα δύο... μέχρι εδώ είναι 14% ταχύτερη στο download και 88% στο upload... αν σκεφτείς ότι ο θόρυβος της γραμμής PSTN θα σου δώσει σύνδεση 48-52ΚΒbs μιλάμε για 33-27% μεγαύτερη ταχύτητα με ίδια χρονοχρέωση... οπότε δεν είναι μόνο για τις 2 γραμμές... αφού σου εξοικονομεί 27-33% της χρονοχρέωσης....  ::

----------


## JS

Exei dikio o Capvar. Pleon to ISDN einai polu anwtero apo PSTN. Akoma kai to dial se 1 deuterolepto polu mou aresei  ::   :: 
Bebaia otan ebala ISDN itan polu argotero apo to simerino 56K PSTN  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Καμία φορά είναι καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς.....


ΠΑΝΤΑ όμως είναι καλύτερα να αιτιολογείς την άποψη σου, παρά να πετάς 
μια φράση "καραμέλα"...  ::  
Καλή η τηλεόραση, αλλά "ροκανίζει" τον εγκέφαλο και μάλιστα πιο πολύ 
από τα μικροκύματα...  ::  

Στο θέμα μας όμως.
Δυο πράγματα συμβαίνουν:
1) ή δεν διαβάζετε καλά αυτά που γράφω  ::  
2) ή δεν είστε τόσο καλά ενημερωμένοι  ::  

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ισχύει το δεύτερο...  ::  
Να διευκρινίσω λοιπόν ότι ΜΙΛΗΣΑ για modem 56Κ *V92* και όχι *V90*!  ::  
Αυτό, για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, συνεπάγεται κάποια πολύ σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα:
1) Η ταχύτητα upload ανέρχεται στα 48 Kbits.
2) Η διαδικασία dialing διαρκεί πλέον ελάχιστο χρόνο, συγκρίσιμο με αυτόν 
μιας ISDN.
3) Υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα για αναμονή κλήσης, δηλαδή ενώ είσαι στο 
Internet και σου χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο, "παγώνεις" προσωρινά την 
σύνδεση, σηκώνεις το τηλεφωνάκι, μιλάς, το κλείνεις και η σύνδεση 
επανέρχεται αυτόματα.
4) Ένα από τα ΠΙΟ σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα του V92, είναι ότι 
υποστηρίζει συμπίεση δεδομένων σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο V44, με το οποίο 
ουσιαστικά έχεις ένα effective bandwidth 200-300 Kbits...  ::  

Για το ISDN, δυο πραγματάκια θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω:
1ον) Έχει αυξημένο πάγιο.
2ον) και σημαντικότερον, είναι το ότι οι συνδρομές ISDN είναι αισθητά πιο 
ακριβές (έχω βρεί 6μηνη συνδρομή PSTN, μαζί με ένα modem δώρο. και 
ολ'αυτά μόνο για 33 ευρώ. μπορείτε εσείς να μου βρείτε ISDN modem και 
6μήνη συνδρομή για αυτήν την τιμή??  ::  )

Από αυτά τα δυο μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να υποθέσει κάποιος ότι το 
πλεονέκτημα της οικονομίας μονάδων ΕΠΑΚ, λόγω μεγαλύτερης 
ταχύτητας, ουσιαστικά εκμηδενίζεται...  ::  

Το συμπέρασμα πάντως στο προηγούμενο post μου, ήταν ότι δε "λέει" 
πλεόν να μείνεις με ένα 33άρι modem, τόσο απλά...  ::  

Και τελοσπάντων ρε παιδιά, ας είχαμε flat rate στην Ελλάδα κι ας ήτανε και 
PSTN! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολύς κόσμος θα έβρισκε την υγειά του από τον 
μπαμπούλα του ΕΠΑΚ...  ::  

Και μια μίνι στατιστική: στα διάφορα fora που διαβάζω κατά καιρούς 
(adslgr, techteam, unwired.gr και άλλα που δε θυμάμαι), το συμπέρασμα 
που έχω βγάλει, είναι ότι 8 στους 10, έχουν σκόπο με το που θα βάλουν 
ADSL, να ξηλώσουν το ISDN.  :: 

Νομίζω πλέον πως εξάντλησα το θέμα από όλες τις οπτικές γωνίες, 
αντιπαρέβαλλα ότι επιχείρημα είχα και δεν είχα, βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα 
μόνοι σας...  ::

----------

